# Open Win



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Whoohoo!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That is so cool. What a dog!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, congratulations.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

*FANTASTIC!!!*

And he's only 4 1/2 years old ... awesome!

Thanks for sharing the wonderful news!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow! That is so great! I bet there are some happy Canadians!


----------

